# Metal chain harness



## Kaz (Nov 21, 2011)

Hello,
We have a baby 3.5 month old GSD pup. He is sweet and good natured. However, he does like to bite his harness.

We have decided against connecting the leash to the collar around his neck, because we feel it might be hurtful. 

We had a roman style leash : Petco comfort harness :

Petco Comfort Control Purple Dog Harness at PETCO

He could not chew through this while wearing it, but given his propensity for chewing, he managed to get it in his mouth while it was not on him and lying on the table.

Then we tried the AKC harness:

Amazon.com: AKC 5/8-Inch by 13-23-Inch Harness, Brown, Small: Pet Supplies

as you can see the AKC harness is different from the roman style petco harness. Our pup could reach this AKC harness even while wearing it, while standing or sitting. 

We got a 3rd AKC leash : similar to above, but made of nylon. Again this too lasted 2 days.

We are looking for a metal chain harness (covered with soft material), which he cannot chew through.

My ardent request : Yes I get it, he should not be chewing, if you wish to pontificate, then please excuse.

I have a specific question and if you can advise where we can find such a harness, it would be greatly appreciated. 

BTW we live in Beverly hills / West LA, so if you know any local stores which sell this type of harness, it would work too.

Thanks,
Kaz.


----------



## Rott-n-GSDs (Jul 7, 2010)

A harness will encourage him to pull, simply because it's comfortable to pull in. A leash connected to a properly fitting flat collar is not hurtful.

I personally use 1.5" wide fabric martingales (I like the ones from 2 Hounds Design) because the wider the collar, the more evenly distributed the pressure is and it should not cause issues with his windpipe, etc. Martingales are also nice because the puppy cannot slip out of them, and they tend to be very adjustable.


----------



## Maria99F4 (Dec 30, 2011)

i also use just a collar. i dont feel that it will cause any harm to the pup. i have a 4 and a half month old who dose some pulling. the collar dose not hurt them.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Hello,
> We have a baby 3.5 month old GSD pup. He is sweet and good natured. However, he does like to bite his harness.
> 
> We have decided against connecting the leash to the collar around his neck, because we feel it might be hurtful.
> ...


If that one worked, why not just get another, and don't leave it on the table.

I cannot imagine how a chain harness would be more comfortable than a collar.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I don't think there is such a thing as a chain harness. Even if there was, puppies grow so fast your pup will have outgrown it in a short time, and they outgrow the chewing on everything stage too (well, most puppies do).


----------



## infinityharnesses (Nov 11, 2014)

Post removed by moderator, selling is not allowed on the board unless you are an authorized retailer, and then only in that section. 

Thank you.


----------



## Wolfenstein (Feb 26, 2009)

I'd suggest finding something from Lupine (lupinepet.com). It's all fabric, but the company is awesome. They guarantee their stuff for life, even if it's chewed. My work is a dealer, and it really is as easy as bringing in the old one and you're given a replacement. Even the pattern shouldn't matter, as long as it's the same size and thickness, it's replaced 100% for free. They're awesome, I don't use anything else on my dog.


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

wolfinstein, they do have nice stuff. And I am partial to Made in NH (grin)


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

This is a 4 year old post by a member who is now banned...................


----------

